
Show HN: Gsick - madprops
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gsick.com strives to be the best place to be. it borrows some concepts but it offers a unique interface and functionality. It&#x27;s a social site where you can post content, receive feedback, follow + chat with people, receive alerts (there&#x27;s an advanced alerts system where you can respond to everything from there). Something unique about it is that you can completely change the color theme, there are color pickers that allow you to change every color (background, text, links, textbox, scrollbar). When you chat with someone or go to their profile you see their color theme, you can copy someone&#x27;s theme with a command (there&#x27;s a goto box to go to channels that can also be used to issue commands).<p>I&#x27;ve been working on it for almost 5 years and I&#x27;m very pleased with how it turned out for now.<p>Check it out, registration is currently free.
======
wingerlang
Please don't alter the scroll behaviour..

------
angersock
Oh, that's kinda neat!

What's the stack for it?

~~~
madprops
It uses Django and MySQL for the backend and JQuery for the client.

~~~
tasqyn
How I delete my account?

